# Barnes bullets



## oldugahat (Dec 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever had trouble with solid copper bullets fouling a rifle barrel, or had to go to extra lengths cleaning after shooting Barnes solid bullets?


----------



## miles58 (Dec 5, 2012)

oldugahat said:


> Has anyone ever had trouble with solid copper bullets fouling a rifle barrel, or had to go to extra lengths cleaning after shooting Barnes solid bullets?



Yes.

I had a Parker-Hale in 30-06 that would foul so badly with them that after 3-4 shots it couldn't keep a 3 inch group.

I cleaned it back to bare metal and then installed Dyna Bore Coat and that solved the problem.

Dave


----------



## deadend (Dec 5, 2012)

Moly for me whether copper or gilding.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 6, 2012)

the dyna bore coat is the way to go if you get a rifle that likes to foul easily.


----------



## big john smith (Dec 9, 2012)

What is the dyna bore coat? Is that something you get from a smith?


----------



## miles58 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dyna Bore Coat is a ceramic coating you swab into the bore with a mop and then fire five rounds to cure it.  What t does is prevent the fouling from attaching itself to the metal.    After a while cleanup becomes much easier and stays that way.

It works wonders for M/L guns.  

Get it here:

http://www.dynaborecoat.com/

Dave


----------



## idsman75 (Jan 14, 2013)

For those that have used it, does it impact accuracy negatively or positively?


----------



## idsman75 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry.  posted to wrong thread


----------



## miles58 (Jan 14, 2013)

idsman75 said:


> For those that have used it, does it impact accuracy negatively or positively?



Looks like this is the right place for this question.

DBC has never affected a rifle I have installed it in negatively in terms of accuracy.  It has helped accuracy in the rifles that fouled badly enough to quickly affect accuracy like the above mentioned Parker-Hale.  It has made reloading muzzle loaders much easier and faster, and stopped accuracy degradation due to fouling.

I have done about thirty rifles with it so far and will do every new one that comes to my place without it.  It's a little pricey for one rifle, but you can easily do a dozen or so in one session if you have them all clean to bare metal before you start.

Dave


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 16, 2013)

I shoot Federal Premiums , last week I shot 6-8 shots and had hardly any fouling.


----------

